# Topic Of The Week 52, December, 2008



## Admin (Dec 15, 2008)

*Which Topics, Do You Think, Should Win This Week's Nomination Contest?*

Choose from your favorite/best topics (threads) listed throughout the network forums, and vote for your favorite posts now.

*What is Topic Of The Week?*
"Topic of the Week" is a contest which selects topics, on which you think, we would contemplate as a community, commit to as a group and then concentrate on them during the course of the selected week. Any listed topic (thread) is eligible for the "Topic of the Week" selection. *You can start your own topic and motivate your friends to nominate it for a focused discussion throughout the month.*

*What determines a Topic Of The Week?*
"Topic Of The Week" is based on a simple nomination system. Throughout the selected forums, members with adequate permissions can nominate their favorite topics by clicking on the award nomination button 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 available below the first post of any topic.

The topics with the most nominations during the course of the week are displayed on this thread using the poll feature. At the end of the Week, the first three topics with the most nominations are the award winners of the contest. *The winners will be entered in our <strong><a href"http://www.sikhism.us/nominate_topic.php?do=shownominationawardswinners&ct=2">Hall of Fame</a></strong> section!!*

May best of the Topic get selected!

Enjoy!!


----------



## Saint Soldier (Dec 15, 2008)

*Re: Guru Nanak in My Dreams?*

I found this [post=90895]post[/post] on "Re: Guru Nanak in My Dreams?" interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic Of The Week 52, December, 2008"


----------



## Saint Soldier (Dec 15, 2008)

*Re: Guru Nanak in My Dreams?*

I found this [post=90911]post[/post] on "Re: Guru Nanak in My Dreams?" interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic Of The Week 52, December, 2008"


----------



## Saint Soldier (Dec 15, 2008)

*Re: God's Will and The Law of Karma*

I found this [post=90909]post[/post] on "Re: God's Will and The Law of Karma" interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic Of The Week 52, December, 2008"


----------



## Archived_Member5 (Dec 15, 2008)

*Re: How Many Sikhs Have Married Out Of Caste/Race?*

I found this [post=90938]post[/post] on "Re: How Many Sikhs Have Married Out Of Caste/Race?" interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic Of The Week 52, December, 2008"


----------



## spnadmin (Dec 15, 2008)

*Re: How Many Sikhs Have Married Out Of Caste/Race?*

I found this [post=90938]post[/post] on "Re: How Many Sikhs Have Married Out Of Caste/Race?" interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic Of The Week 52, December, 2008"


----------



## kiram (Dec 17, 2008)

*re: Dancing In Tune With Gurbani*

I found this [post=91005]post[/post] on "re: Dancing In Tune With Gurbani" interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic Of The Week 52, December, 2008"


----------



## kiram (Dec 17, 2008)

*What is True Love?*

I found this [post=90975]post[/post] on "What is True Love?" interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic Of The Week 52, December, 2008"


----------



## Astroboy (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: Hindu Aarti In Gurdwara*

I found this [post=24249]post[/post] on "Re: Hindu Aarti In Gurdwara" interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic Of The Week 52, December, 2008"


----------



## Astroboy (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: Hindu Aarti In Gurdwara*

I found this [post=49760]post[/post] on "Re: Hindu Aarti In Gurdwara" interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic Of The Week 52, December, 2008"


----------



## Astroboy (Dec 19, 2008)

*Re: Khwaja Hassan Nizami (1879-1955) : Islamising Sikhi*

I found this [post=91150]post[/post] on "Re: Khwaja Hassan Nizami (1879-1955) : Islamising Sikhi" interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic Of The Week 52, December, 2008"


----------



## Astroboy (Dec 19, 2008)

*Re: Khwaja Hassan Nizami (1879-1955) : Islamising Sikhi*

I found this [post=91134]post[/post] on "Re: Khwaja Hassan Nizami (1879-1955) : Islamising Sikhi" interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic Of The Week 52, December, 2008"


----------



## Astroboy (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: God's Will and The Law of Karma*

I found this [post=91190]post[/post] on "Re: God's Will and The Law of Karma" interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic Of The Week 52, December, 2008"


----------



## Archived_Member5 (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: God's Will and The Law of Karma*

I found this [post=91190]post[/post] on "Re: God's Will and The Law of Karma" interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic Of The Week 52, December, 2008"


----------



## Archived_Member5 (Dec 20, 2008)

*Scientific Vision of Guru Nanak Dev in Guru Granth Sahib*

I found this [post=91203]post[/post] on "Scientific Vision of Guru Nanak Dev in Guru Granth Sahib" interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic Of The Week 52, December, 2008"


----------



## dalbirk (Dec 20, 2008)

*Global Perspectives in Science and Sikh Religion*

I found this [post=91208]post[/post] on "Global Perspectives in Science and Sikh Religion" interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic Of The Week 52, December, 2008"


----------



## dalbirk (Dec 20, 2008)

*Concept of Reality in Sri Guru Granth Sahib*

I found this [post=91209]post[/post] on "Concept of Reality in Sri Guru Granth Sahib" interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic Of The Week 52, December, 2008"


----------



## spnadmin (Dec 20, 2008)

*Concept of Reality in Sri Guru Granth Sahib*

I found this [post=91209]post[/post] on "Concept of Reality in Sri Guru Granth Sahib" interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic Of The Week 52, December, 2008"


----------



## spnadmin (Dec 20, 2008)

*Scientific Vision of Guru Nanak Dev in Guru Granth Sahib*

I found this [post=91203]post[/post] on "Scientific Vision of Guru Nanak Dev in Guru Granth Sahib" interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic Of The Week 52, December, 2008"


----------



## Archived_Member5 (Dec 20, 2008)

*Global Perspectives in Science and Sikh Religion*

I found this [post=91208]post[/post] on "Global Perspectives in Science and Sikh Religion" interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic Of The Week 52, December, 2008"


----------



## spnadmin (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: God's Will and The Law of Karma*

I found this [post=91190]post[/post] on "Re: God's Will and The Law of Karma" interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic Of The Week 52, December, 2008"


----------



## Archived_Member5 (Dec 20, 2008)

*re: Is Sex Wicked?*

I found this [post=91111]post[/post] on "re: Is Sex Wicked?" interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic Of The Week 52, December, 2008"


----------



## Archived_Member5 (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: singh is king*

I found this [post=91119]post[/post] on "Re: singh is king" interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic Of The Week 52, December, 2008"


----------



## Astroboy (Dec 21, 2008)

*30 Things To Inspire Yourself &amp; Others*

I found this [post=10296]post[/post] on "30 Things To Inspire Yourself &amp; Others" interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic Of The Week 52, December, 2008"


----------

